

Bing Maps Preview - vmarsy
http://www.bing.com/mapspreview/

======
vmarsy
related blog post:

[https://blogs.bing.com/search/2015/07/06/plan-your-next-
outi...](https://blogs.bing.com/search/2015/07/06/plan-your-next-outing-with-
the-completely-redesigned-bing-maps/)

